# New Gas Cans



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

This is the festool of gas cans...

DOT Approved


http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...ci_sku=27600&gclid=CJHFvPemvLUCFQuqnQodmF8AlA only 260$$$


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I was going to start a thread about this the other day. I got a new heater and had to get a blue can and am very disappointed. It takes about 10 minutes to dump 5 gallons


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow didnt know there was so many aggravated people like me...

The other nite I broke the stupid nozzle on my new can and I've been trying to come up with some kind of homemade nozzle of some sort....maybe plastic plumbing parts with a shutoff valve???

The new cans don't even have an air vent.

Oh well makes me think of somethin I need to post on the joke duel page.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

And i noticed all the cans have differnt threads.. so no mix/matching spouts and no going out and buying a generic replacement spout They want you to buy a new can....


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

redwood said:


> ... Of course in Cali, we have much stricter regs.


I'm surprised they haven't regulated the air you guys breath out there.:whistling

-Scott


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

So what exactly is the purpose of these new gas cans? Less gas fumes in the air?


Dave


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

What new gas cans...............Don't tell me they all have those stupid looking spouts now! :sad:


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Hoo cares?
> 
> ...and how many gas containers?:whistling


What gas can? There was a gas can in the video? :blink:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

FGCC said:


> What gas can? There was a gas can in the video? :blink:


That's what he's claiming...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I hate the new gas cans. They take way too long. I was able to fit one of my old spouts onto one of the new cans but the new cans don't have vents so it didn't really help. 

Also, I've spilled more fuel with the new style than with the old style.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

dkillianjr said:


> So what exactly is the purpose of these new gas cans? Less gas fumes in the air?
> 
> 
> Dave


Yes, they are unvented and sealed to prevent the VOC's from getting into the air. They also prevent the gas from getting out of the can in any timely fashion.

If you leave a can in the sun it will blow up like a balloon. And if you let it get cold it will squash itself from the vacuum that gets created.


----------



## jgar (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, I thought I was the only one with a visceral hatred for these new gas cans. Drill a vent hole in the top of the can. It will help.


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

I drilled a hole in mine and put a valve stem in,then took the core out. Makes a big difference


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Yes, they make more spills. First thing I do is take the whole cap off and end up pouring straight out of the can. If I happen to have a funnel I'll use it.


:stupid:


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

hammer7896 said:


> I drilled a hole in mine and put a valve stem in,then took the core out. Makes a big difference


Gotta try this one..

Now you need to develop an aftermarket spout or nozzle:clap:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I drilled mine and just threaded a screw back in. Doesnt leak, easy to remove and lets you dump 5 gallons in a minute or so.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

woodchuck2 said:


> I drilled mine and just threaded a screw back in. Doesnt leak, easy to remove and lets you dump 5 gallons in a minute or so.


Haha we've done that too! But had to get rid of all the plastic ones, have metal cans now.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

This is what we use now. Not too bad, as long as your guys don't lose the plastic spout!


----------



## Steve57 (Feb 17, 2013)

I bought a couple of them after the storm. I don't even use them any more. I keep using my old one's. More gas was going on the generator's than in them.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I used one my dad had bought with like a spring loaded spout. It took a little longer to dump the gas out but was pretty slick and absolutely zero spill.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

QCCI said:


> This is what we use now. Not too bad, as long as your guys don't lose the plastic spout!


That's the one I'm talking about!

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

We framed a cottage next to the president of skepter cottage. Got chatting with him and couldn't resist. Asked him why they screwed up a perfectly good gas can design haha. Told him the new ones were crap. He said he'd mention it to the engineers. That was 2 years ago so....maybe soon


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

My dad took all his, drilled them out and put in a valve like what you drain an air compressor with..works great


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Using these so-called anti-spill cans reminds me of how they fill up the tanks in NASCAR.


----------



## joethepainter (Dec 1, 2012)

QCCI said:


> This is what we use now. Not too bad, as long as your guys don't lose the plastic spout!


Those are what I use too. I really like them. The 2gallon cans are nice too, they don't get so heavy.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I use Nato cans. Tough, durable, just gotta keep them locked up, people want to steal them like crazy.


----------



## Work&Play (Aug 19, 2009)

Go to Amazon and order your self some VP Racing gas cans.
They are not cheep but are great to use.

http://www.amazon.com/VP-Racing-Fue...1361665850&sr=1-3&keywords=vp+racing+fuel+jug


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

There is an aftermarket spout available that fits most cans:

http://ezpourspout.com/wp/

They even come with a vent (just make sure your can has a little flat spot on the handle where a vent would go - some do, some don't).

- Rich


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

I got one of these.

http://www.pepboys.com/product/details/9387069/

I will be the first to say that the included hose and nozzle are worthless CRAP :no:so it needs to be thrown away quickly. What I did was to pick up a in-line fuel pump 12vdc fuel line hose. I then connected to a 12 volt battery source. Put a momentary push button and you have your own pumping station. Works great. :clap: 

If you have it elevated you can let gravity work for you, but, you need a shut off valve at the end of the hose.

Les


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a whole set of old metal gas cans, from 6gallon to 1 gallon... I think i have about 10 of them.... 

then my friend gave me their 5 gallon plastic can... man, what a joke that thing is... takes forever to get the gas out of it.... whoever designed that thing ought to be shot.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I've used these for a long time , about $55 a can. They are harder to get gas in them.....'cause of the funnel. but they are pretty good.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Take the funnel off. At least that's what I do when I fill it up.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I've got 4 of these that I take my lift fuel in......


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

QCCI said:


> Take the funnel off. At least that's what I do when I fill it up.


We do.....then the next thing you know....nobody knows were the funnel is. :laughing:


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah I hear ya there, very annoying!


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Plastic jugs are not allowed on most of the jobs we are on. I usually fill our boom lifts and reach forklift with a transfer tank on one of our trucks, but sometimes that's not possible so metal cans are used


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

A Page full of cans


----------



## rombo (Sep 12, 2008)

I have about 15 different gas cans, all different spouts, age, some new some old. I now siphon all my gas into anything bigger than a chain saw.


----------

